# a little bass



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

just caught a 10 inch bass yesterday. threw him back of course.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

now thats little.lol.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cavedude, you gotta work on your perspective...hold that fish out a little more...get it looking like 5-6# or more.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

wow, thats a pretty sad little fish. Can you say bite size fillets? hehe, cook 'em under a lighter! :lol:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah under a lighter..that atta cook him quick.lol.


----------

